# Ultimate Dubs who's going on Sunday? Pic of stand added



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

So who's going to Ultimate Dubs tomorrow?

I'm going up with my son, hope to see some other TT's up there

John


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi John

Me and my son will also be going in the morning.
Hopefully it should be a good day.

See you there.

Phil


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

See you up there Phil 

John


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

There are 4 of us here on the TTOC stand now mate 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Callum-TT said:


> There are 4 of us here on the TTOC stand now mate
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes mate, been talking to Damo a lot of the day 

Seen the pics on Facebook, stand looking very good  










Definitely 4 TT's to make us proud 8)

John


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thought there was 5 on the stand ?

Stuck you in the corner out they way have they after last year [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Thought there was 5 on the stand ?
> 
> Stuck you in the corner out they way have they after last year [smiley=behead.gif]


Good location actually.

Right on the entrance to the central hall.

Should have been 5 buy someone pulled out last night. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought there was 5 on the stand ?
> ...


That's a tad late

Have a great time.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Sunday 9th March

Knutsford Services 
Between junction 18 and 19 of the m6
WA16 0TL

7:30 am, Leave the latest 7:45 am

arrive at telford around 8:30 am

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Thats from gti forum

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## passat16v (Nov 18, 2013)

whos is the cabrio on the stand?

Your TT needs a 3 bar grill 

i have a spare one with me at the holiday Inn


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

passat16v said:


> whos is the cabrio on the stand?
> 
> Your TT needs a 3 bar grill
> 
> i have a spare one with me at the holiday Inn


That's Callum's Moro cabrio

John


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Providing that my car works properly, when I start it in the morning, I'll be going down to arrive at about 10am.

(I've spent most of today repairing my Haldex controller).


















:shock:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> Providing that my car works properly, when I start it in the morning, I'll be going down to arrive at about 10am.
> 
> (I've spent most of today repairing my Haldex controller).
> 
> ...


Blimey Peter, I wouldn't have the know how of where to start with that :?

Fair play if you've fixed it 

Hopefully see you tomorrow

John


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have a great day tomorrow guys 

Can't make it myself due to family stuff , take loads of pics


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Peter

Nice job of cleaning it up, hope it works mate.

See you at the show if you get it sorted

Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was suppose to be working but now I am sat at home recovering from a dislocated shoulder [smiley=bigcry.gif] so couldn't make it anyway


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Andy

Sorry to hear about you shoulder, hope it gets better soon.
Take it easy mate.

Phil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just landed back in the country, so hope the show is a good one for those that go..
Steve


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

+1 Andy hope your shoulder gets better soon matey. Looking forward to seeing lots of pics if the show.

Paul


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I was suppose to be working but now I am sat at home recovering from a dislocated shoulder [smiley=bigcry.gif] so couldn't make it anyway


Not nice buddy get well soon


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It was nice to put more faces to names today.

My photos of the day didn't turn out that great so I'll leave the photo posting to others on this occasion.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers for the thoughts on the + side it's not as bad as the last time I did it don't know if I should :lol: or [smiley=bigcry.gif] lol


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> It was nice to put more faces to names today.
> 
> My photos of the day didn't turn out that great so I'll leave the photo posting to others on this occasion.


Great to meet you Peter 

I've got a few pics to put up, I know Damo took quite a few as well

John


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Great show at ultimate dubs this weekend.

Damien, Good to say hello and a stunning example of a well fettled QS.

Good stand TTOC chaps.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

After spending the day in hospital I need some good photos

J
Xx


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> Great show at ultimate dubs this weekend.
> 
> Damien, Good to say hello and a stunning example of a well fettled QS.
> 
> Good stand TTOC chaps.


Damien has a QS? He kept that quiet :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry - we've been ribbing him along these lines all weekend 

Thanks for the compliment on the stand - we were pleased with it, but it's always good to have an unbiased opinion. The guys who put their cars forward did us proud - all four were nothing short of immaculate 8)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol: it made him easy to spot.

I'm sure you had more planned to be on the stand?

Reckon next year you should have a gazebo, some merchandise and pews for you lot to sit around and represent on.

Rollhard were opposite the trade stand i was on, they're just a club with a few sidelines and we're making a killing in t-shirts and stickers.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, we'd originally had a club vote and five cars were selected to be on the stand. Unfortunately three dropped out at various stages and we were only able to replace two of them...hence the reason we had a Corrado tucked in at the back of our stand. Still, it filled up some of the otherwise wasted space 

We nearly ended hosted one of the RollHard boys on our stand, but he found a spot with his group - but his car would've looked nice on ours! Red mk2 V6 with white wheels - very nice indeed.

We sometimes have merch with us, plus gazebo, tables and chairs. We thought we'd be pressed for space on the stand, so didn't bring anything extra with us. And I always carry two camping chairs in the car (just in case I need to wait for a recovery truck)...but left them in the car, which is no good at all  The chairs, table and merch can be lesson one for next year :wink:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

burns said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Great show at ultimate dubs this weekend.
> ...


An excellent day, stand was great, all cars turned out immaculately 

And roller banner stands designed by me several years ago... if you want some new ones, give me a shout :wink:

A good laugh at the end with the ribenna measuring device, and yes, I drove straight out with no traffic... 

Good to meet you all

John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well what a fantastic weekend..Dream stuff. I will be doing a little piece soon. Some simply stunning machinery on display. To be honest we all should be rightly proud of the uk audi/dub scene..  I met lots of great people. And an overwhelming sense of being part of a very special scene. Saw my good bud John for a banter. Was a bit disappointed as not many mk1's present or mk2's.. Anyhow here is a little pic of Bluey on the stand. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> Great show at ultimate dubs this weekend.
> 
> Damien, Good to say hello and a stunning example of a well fettled QS.
> 
> Good stand TTOC chaps.


Thanks Neil, was really nice to meet you also.. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

burns said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Great show at ultimate dubs this weekend.
> ...


 :lol: Yes i have a qs and i wear qs underpants and special qs jeans to fit snugly and aerodynamically in my qs pole positions.. 

Was lovely to meet you Sara. As it was Callum and our Mal..  And yes the stand got lot of attention, obviously because there were 2 lovely qs's up there..cough cough.. :wink: 
Oh and the look on that taxi drivers face last night, as he opened the window..Priceless comedy moment.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Why did the taxi driver have to open the window I wonder ? Lol

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

A quick pic someone took and posted on the TTOC page on Facebook.

I loved the weekend and still can't believe the amount of people who were interested in and took pics of my 12 year old car that cost me £3k lol.

I do have issues though like my constant modding mid show. 

Was great to meet everyone who went along and was amazed at the quality of some of the machines on show.

I would love to go back next year with a few minor changes to my roadster 

I've got a busy few days ahead now as I have a car full of bits that need fitting


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

looks like you had an amazing time guys 

J
xx


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

malstt said:


> Why did the taxi driver have to open the window I wonder ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Something to do with your emissions, Mal - there's no way that level of CO is legal! :evil:

I'm still buzzing from the weekend - had such an amazing time.

Watching Callum being a serial modder mid-show was a sight to behold - number plates, stickers and a remap (plus contemplating swapping grilles) must surely be a record! And watching Damien trying to determine the "whose car is lower" debate...using a Ribena bottle...comedy gold! :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

burns said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the taxi driver have to open the window I wonder ? Lol
> ...


You're forgetting my crackle black rocker cover, locking wheel nut bolts and replacement cold side relocation pipe work to replace my one as it's the wrong colour blue lol


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I won the ribena challenge !

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

malstt said:


> I won the ribena challenge !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


"Cough cough" we didn't check my ride height


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

It was a "qs" challenge lol

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

malstt said:


> It was a "qs" challenge lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


I have a QS rear valance and same bhp figures.

Plus my roof comes down

Just saying


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Anymore pics?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

audimad said:


> Anymore pics?


I took nearly 150 pics.

I am sorting the best ones and keeping them for the Ultimate Dubs feature in the TTOC mag then I will post a selection of the other pics in a separate thread soon.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Well what a fantastic weekend..Dream stuff. I will be doing a little piece soon. Some simply stunning machinery on display. To be honest we all should be rightly proud of the uk audi/dub scene..  I met lots of great people. And an overwhelming sense of being part of a very special scene. Saw my good bud John for a banter. Was a bit disappointed as not many mk1's present or mk2's.. Anyhow here is a little pic of Bluey on the stand.
> 
> Damien.


Car looks stunning Damo, ride height is perfect too ! Spot on !!! 8)


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

heres all the people that attended by CAR...

http://www.everybodysmile.biz/stewartda ... /page2.php


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

manikm said:


> heres all the people that attended by CAR...
> 
> http://www.everybodysmile.biz/stewartda ... /page2.php


There would have been a brill pic of Mal, Keith & myself turning up but Mal decided to open his door and come and talk to me

Tut tut lol


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I know 1


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Any pics of your car this year mal ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah will try and get some up.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Love you guys. 

Sean x


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't love us enough to come and play on our stand, though [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The boys were inconsolable


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Sarah? 

Any word on Early Edition? I'll be there in the TT!

S


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Mal and Andrew had a trip to Mercedes World (is that what it's called?) last week. They were very impressed 

You need to post a thread in the Events section and get some interest drummed up! I did my bit by handing out flyers for you at UD


----------

